# Programm in Taskleiste blinken lassen



## mikachu (3. Sep 2007)

Hi Community,

zum Verständnis möcht ich erzählen, was ich da vor mir habe, wo es klemmt.
Also ich hab da eine Art Chat gebaut.

Und ich will noch ne Kleinigkeit hinzufügen an Funktionalität... Immer wenn jemand was geschrieben hat, will ich, dass das Programm in der Taskleiste aufblinkt. So wie es bei den ganzen InstantMessengern der Fall ist, wenn man ne neue PM erhält.

Frage: Wie kann ich sowas realisieren?

#edit 1:
man könnte auch einen Sound abspielen lassen, aber ich hab hier keine Soundkarte in meinem Aggregat :roll:


----------



## mikachu (3. Sep 2007)

gelöst


----------



## ms (3. Sep 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gelöst



Wie denn?

ms


----------



## mikachu (3. Sep 2007)

ich habs erstmal mit JFrame#toFront() gelöst.
iss aber en bissl tricky, denn erst beim 2. mal blinkt das, so wie es soll.
beim ersten mal wird der focus automatisch auf das jframe erzwungen... das muss noch weg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

setVisible erneut aufrufen lässt die Taskleiste auch blinken.


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.Timer;

/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 * 
 */
public class BlinkingTaskBarExample extends JFrame {

	public BlinkingTaskBarExample() {
		super("BlinkingTaskBarExample");
		setVisible(true);

		new Timer(5000, new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("xxxx");
				setVisible(true);
				((Timer)e.getSource()).stop();
			}
		}).start();
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new BlinkingTaskBarExample();
	}

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

